# 10x10 workout?



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you think that doing 10 sets of 10 reps of all workouts below would be too much? Using around 60% of my max. Wanted to try something new to give my body a kick up the back side!

Shoulders & Arms (TUE)

Tricep pushdown

Preacher Curl

Military Press

Shrug

Legs (WED)

Seated Calf Raises

Leg Press

Deadlift or Squat (Rotate week to week)

Back & Chest (THUR)

Cable Pulldown

Bent over row

Dumbbell Fly

Bench Press


----------



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

if i was to do 10x10 id limit myself to doing the big compounds only.

chest, shoulders, tris

Bench

OH press

Dips

Back n bis

Deads

chins

Legs

squats

SLDL

calf raise

either way thats still 30 sets per workout seems alot and as said above would take ages. I wouldnt have the time or conditioning to do that.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> if i was to do 10x10 id limit myself to doing the big compounds only.
> 
> chest, shoulders, tris
> 
> ...


i'd further cut that down to something like:

workout 1:

bench press / push press / dips / press-ups (choose 1 and alternate weekly)

workout 2:

deads / cleans / glute ham hip(back) extensions + situps

workout 3:

pullups

squats / front squats

I'd also treat it as a 100 rep workout rather than 10x10 (ie do 100 pullups in as little time as possible)

If the workout has 200-300 reps then it shouldn't take more than 20-40 minutes


----------



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

Something i have been doing, whilst messing around with workouts. Deadlift into Miltary press. Burns the shoulders like crazy, also the back. I dont know what this is called, never sin anyone else in my gym do it.

I cant do dips, ive got an old shoulder injury. My right shoulder wont take my body weight, i am working on this. Also this affects me doing chin ups. i never used to be able to press ups until recent because my shoulder wouldnt hold my weight, it used to just cave in.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Madness said:


> Something i have been doing, whilst messing around with workouts. Deadlift into Miltary press. Burns the shoulders like crazy, also the back. I dont know what this is called, never sin anyone else in my gym do it.


clean and press probably

i'd be wary of your clean form though, there's probably scope for improvement

the first part of the movement (clean) should look something like:






then you just push press it up


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've tried centuries, but only for plateau busting. Because you are doing semi endurance work you will up the glycogen reserves in your muscles, making you look fuller. But i wouldn't do this more than two weeks in a row, before having a rest and then going heavy again.

I've tried sustaining this kind of training, and you just lose strength.


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

I done it with squats and only on that one exercise and i honestly had the worst cramps ever imaginable!! Enjoy


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Search for german volume and you will find a program.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I wouldn't do it... Way too much for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

10x10 on squat and perhaps deadlifts is fine any thing else is totally pointless IMO.


----------

